# The Book of Judges



## Irishcat922 (Mar 9, 2006)

Any recommendations for a good commentary on the Book Of Judges. Nothing overly technical, something practical, and historical. This is for personal study so something with a devotional quality would be nice as well.

[Edited on 3-9-2006 by Irishcat922]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 9, 2006)

Richard Rogers has a large commentary of the old Puritan variety.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 9, 2006)

I could only find the facsimile of the Rogers commentary. I would love to have it if i could find something more modernized.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 9, 2006)

Be on the lookout for the release of Peter Martyr Vermigli's volume on judges.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 9, 2006)

Will do.


----------



## Casey (Mar 9, 2006)

Highly, highly recommended -- Dale Ralph Davis' commentary. It's very practical and fun reading. I think he teaches/taught at RTS.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1857925785/sr=8-8/qid=1141955831/ref=sr_1_8/002-3268563-9364017?%5Fencoding=UTF8


----------

